# EJB3 Konfigurieren



## jogep (18. Mrz 2010)

Ich muss mich für ein Projekt intensiver mit EJBs beschäftigen dabei sind 
mir zwei Fragen hochgekommen die mir hier hoffentlich jemand beantworten kann.

1.) Wo packe ich zusätzliche Bibliotheken hin? Ich möchte z.B. log4j in meinen Session Beans benutzen,
wo werden die hingelegt? Es gibt ja kein WEB-INF/lib Verzeichnis. Werden die im  EAR File oder im EJB Modul abgelegt?
Und wie werden diese im Classpath aufgenommen?

2.) Ich möchte SessionBeans konfigurieren, bei POJO und Spring kann ich ja einfach in der application.xml die Properties setzen.
Was ist da der beste Weg bei SessionBeans?

Schon mal vielen Dank im vorraus

Johannes


----------



## FArt (22. Mrz 2010)

1.) die Applikation wird in ein EAR gepackt. Dort sind dann auch die abhängigen JARs enthalten. Log4j selber mitzubringen ist nicht immer eine gute Wahl. Oft benutzt der Container bereits log4j. Damit das funktioniert, muss dann die Applikation bzgl. Classloader vom Container isoliert werden. JBoss kann das, dort gibt es auch Hinweise, wie man sein eigenen log4j im Container deployt und konfiguriert.
2.) EJBs werde über ihre Deploymentdeskriptoren oder über Annotationen konfiguriert.


----------



## condor99 (15. Jul 2010)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> 1.) die Applikation wird in ein EAR gepackt. Dort sind dann auch die abhängigen JARs enthalten. Log4j selber mitzubringen ist nicht immer eine gute Wahl. Oft benutzt der Container bereits log4j. Damit das funktioniert, muss dann die Applikation bzgl. Classloader vom Container isoliert werden. JBoss kann das, dort gibt es auch Hinweise, wie man sein eigenen log4j im Container deployt und konfiguriert.
> 2.) EJBs werde über ihre Deploymentdeskriptoren oder über Annotationen konfiguriert.



kannst du da mal ein Beispiel oder einen Link posten
Danke


----------

